# Track 4 sale



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

feapay
San Jose CA area

looks Like a Bonsai (? Buck ?)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/4X12-COMERC...110966266150?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d61ad926


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No sale.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, 24century track, out of business but had a really nice product. I have a sample.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats the same one i have


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

feepay auction

Item location: San Jose, California, United States

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4X12-COMERC...121014062264?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c2d000cb8


----------

